# CCDA's?



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Any CCDA's lurking around?


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm set to take my CCDA test on Dec 6th. Does that count?


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Sorry when you see this if it's in the Morning. You know Thur. Check your PMs and call me.


----------

